# Johnsons Beach



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

I go fishing a lot at Fort Pickens. I have the annual and night owl pass and the ranger told me that i could use that at Johnsons Beach as well. She also told me that i could pitch a tent right on the beach too. I was wondering if camping out on the beach like that is really worth it and how is the fishing?


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

In my experience the fishing is great (pompano, whiting, reds, sharks, etc). I've been camping out there before too. Camping is permitted 1/2 mile past the end of the road. Fires are permitted below the extreme high tide line.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Camping on the beach sounds like a good time. I guess I would be a little concerned about who is walking on the beach at night but otherwise I bet it would be a peaceful.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

There usually aren't many campers unless it's a holiday weekend. We've been out before with campers and it's never been an issue.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

mayble ill see about getting a bigger tent to hold me, my wife, and allll my gear. you can never be too carefull if you have a large investment in your gear. thanks for all the help guys. now i know i can have fires below the water line (i'll make sure its not high tide :thumbup. i'll probably still ask, i like double verification.


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

*Beware of the wicked witch of johnsons beach Mellisa Taylor*

Me and my fiance at last minute decided to go to johnsons beach and camp for mothers day, dropped kids off and got to the toll booth there was a photocopy that said please drive ahead. I was unaware of the rule that you had to camp 1/2 mile past the no parking which seems like a set up cause they ticket you if you park just to unload your stuff ive found out. Any ways i parked at the last place we could and we unloaded our stuff, there wasnt any NO CAMPING signs so i figured every thing was legit. We dragged our stuff a good ways on the beach and started to put up the tent, at that time officer walker pulls up on her four wheeler and politly asks us to move down a quarter mile, i was aggrevated after already carrying stuff and asked why there was not any signs or anyone in the toll booth to direct us so she asked me for my license, i went into my back pack and got it for her at this time officer Mellisa Taylor pulls up on her four wheeler looking more serious then the bad terminator in terminator 2. I asked what the actual problem was and Miss Taylor starts yelling the rules that are written on the camping waiver i was supposed to sign and i explained that there was nobody at the toll booth and suspected one of them was supposed to be. I gave my license to miss walker and stood in front of her while she read it over then she tried to hand it back to me while miss taylor was still ranting and i put my hand out to have it back. Miss Taylor jumped in between us and demanded I sit down and i just looked at her confused, she then told me to put my hands behind my back and i willingly did. I was charged with assault for putting my hand out for my license and ressisting an officer for not sitting down plus 2 $75 park tickets for camping and closure? I have been investigating Miss Taylor and found she has alot of brutality history. She was the one that got peppersprayed after attacking a girl on the beach for walking away from her while she was talking and also pulled a stun gun out on a couples playful dog.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a bunch of CRAP. They should treat all patrons of the park with respect. I sure hope you filed a complaint. I am out there all the time with my family and will be cautious of Terminator Taylor


----------

